# 1985 nissan truck shuts off



## gwk007 (Dec 4, 2005)

hello everyone, i am new to this forum but i have been a member of the armada forum for a while. the problem is this good friend of mine recently bought a 1985 nissan pickup. it has a 24z 4cyl engine,dual ignition, 2 wheel drive manual transmission. his problem is when he is driving down the road after a short while the engine will just shut off. when he sits there and the engine cools for a while it will start ok then repeats this after a short while. he has replaced the following parts, fuel pump, fuel filter, the igniter, dist. cap and rotor, both coils, new plugs and wires. the truck was doing this before all of the new parts were installed. so he is at a stand still about what to do next. can you offer any help? 
thanks, gary


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Try changing the fuel pump control unit. Common problem on the 720's. It's located in the RH kickpanel up beside glove box. Black plastic box 2"X3". Part number 28545-89900 available through your local Nissan dealer. Run about $50.00 - $60.00. Good Luck

Surf


----------



## foodstamp (Nov 29, 2005)

Tell your friend he forgot to replace the fuel punp relay. Replace the relay and problem solved.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

yes the fuel pump relay, my 85 did the same, it is on the passenger side front inside the cab, around the firewall area, it is a black box about 3x5 inches or so, you can feel it kick on and off.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I'm sure you've got it fixed by now but if not, I've actually got a new old stock fuel pump control unit here [left over from the old days at the dealership] that I'll never use. If anyone needs it, they can have it for just $20.


----------



## mary K. (Dec 4, 2006)

*molly*



gwk007 said:


> hello everyone, i am new to this forum but i have been a member of the armada forum for a while. the problem is this good friend of mine recently bought a 1985 nissan pickup. it has a 24z 4cyl engine,dual ignition, 2 wheel drive manual transmission. his problem is when he is driving down the road after a short while the engine will just shut off. when he sits there and the engine cools for a while it will start ok then repeats this after a short while. he has replaced the following parts, fuel pump, fuel filter, the igniter, dist. cap and rotor, both coils, new plugs and wires. the truck was doing this before all of the new parts were installed. so he is at a stand still about what to do next. can you offer any help?
> thanks, gary



Here is what it was when my pick up was doing that! on passenger side of vehicle, look 
inside up near heater blower it will be right of blower actually. There is a square almost
1 inch relay switch, just unplug it and replace it. I can't remember what it was called
but it took me 6 months and many mechanics before I solved this $8.00 part replacement.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

gwk007 said:


> hello everyone, i am new to this forum but i have been a member of the armada forum for a while. can you offer any help?
> thanks, gary


Gary,

Did the fuel pump control unit [or relay as some call it] fix the problem? We'd love to know if we helped you or not.


----------



## tower31 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey just found this great site. I am having the exact same problem with my 1985 pickup. I will replace the parts mentioned above and let you all know the outcome. I am trying to sell the truck and dont want to sell something that will not be reliable. Thanks again for the advice...Tower


----------



## tower31 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I found the 1" by 2.5" or so mounted on the right side of the body. How does it come off? I tried to pull it but do not want to use to much force. I admit I am horrible with cars. But with my son now at 11 months and eating everything I am forced to learn. Thanks again for your time...tower


----------



## tower31 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok I have it off...lol. Should I first replace just the relay? Relay number is 25230-09900.


----------



## tower31 (Aug 27, 2007)

tower31 said:


> Ok I have it off...lol. Should I first replace just the relay? Relay number is 25230-09900.



Would this part make a clicking sound? I heard that too when the truck would not start...


----------



## tower31 (Aug 27, 2007)

tower31 said:


> Would this part make a clicking sound? I heard that too when the truck would not start...




UPDATE: That was the problem. Thanks to everyone for your knowledge a few years ago....

66 bucks and my truck is on the market!!:idhitit: :idhitit:


----------



## tower31 (Aug 27, 2007)

tower31 said:


> UPDATE: That was the problem. Thanks to everyone for your knowledge a few years ago....
> 
> 66 bucks and my truck is on the market!!:idhitit: :idhitit:



Update: Truck is sold!!!


----------



## armada2008 (Jan 18, 2011)

hi everybody I need help I have a nissan armada 2008 SE and I would like to know where the fuel pump relay and the ECM relay is located


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

armada2008 said:


> hi everybody I need help I have a nissan armada 2008 SE and I would like to know where the fuel pump relay and the ECM relay is located


You're in the wrong section, but they're in the IPDM/ER at the passenger, rear corner of the engine compartment. Up until lately, the relays were considered non-serviceable by Nissan, so in order to replace one, one had to replace the entire IPDM/ER. Nissan started having a lot of problems with the ECM relay, causing the vehicle to surge, buck, stall, and have the instrumentation go "crazy." So, now you can purchase and replace the ECM relay seperately and there is a recall on them, as well.


----------

